# Do I need HDMI w/Blu-Ray?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a Mitsubishi WS-55909 TV and a Denon AVR-1708 Receiver...the Denon has HDMI all around but the Mitsubishi does not have HDMI. I am very interested in upgrading my DVD player to a Blu-Ray, but am concerned that w/o HDMI on my TV, upgrading will not be value added. Do I need a HDMI connection on my TV to get the benefits of Blu-Ray?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:



fitzgeae said:


> I am very interested in upgrading my DVD player to a Blu-Ray, but am concerned that w/o HDMI on my TV, upgrading will not be value added. Do I need a HDMI connection on my TV to get the benefits of Blu-Ray?


Yes and no :rubeyes:

If your TV has component connectors (red, blue and green) you can use them instead of HDMI, you won't get the full 1080p just 1080i but maybe it will be sufficient ...:yes:

As far as the audio (TrueHD, DTS HD, etc.) ...you'll be fine if you use HDMI, otherwise you'll get just DD using coax/optical cable :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to System Setup and Connection.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Welcome to Home Theater Shack!*

Howdy fitzgeae and welcome to the Shack! 

Looking forward to seeing you around often... :T

_*Sonnie*_


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

thank you for the quick reply...as long as I can come close to what I see on the display models, I'm going to make the jump to Blu-Ray and take what it gives me! 

I'm really glad I found this forum...just what a novice like me needs, again Thx


----------

